# Weeral



## eno2

Ik pen nogal wat neer in een paar fora, en de hele tijd signaleert mijn corrector "Belgisch Nederlands", ik val van de ene verwondering in de andere, meestal ben ik me van geen kwaad bewust.
Weeral! Niet gebruikt in Nederland?


----------



## Suehil

Ik zou niet eens weten wat het betekent!  En het staat ook niet in mijn van Dale.  Dus nee, waarschijnlijk niet gebruikt in Nederland.


----------



## matakoweg

Tot mijn spijt weet ik ook niet wat "weeral" betekent. Ik ken het woord niet. Wel ken ik "alweer". Wordt dat misschien bedoeld?


----------



## Peterdg

Het betekent "alweer", "nog maar eens".

"Peter is weeral te laat op het werk verschenen".

"Alweer" wordt bij ons in de spreektaal niet gebruikt; het klinkt nogal schrijftalig.


----------



## YellowOnline

Idem. Ik gebruik in gesproken taal nagenoeg exclusief 'weeral'. Vergelijk ook "vast en zeker" met "zeker en vast". Dat er Nederlanders zijn die dat niet begrijpen gaat er bij mij niet in trouwens. Zo een groot verschil is het nu ook niet.


----------



## Suehil

Ik zou het wel begrijpen als ik het in context hoorde.  Alleen het woord zonder zin eromheen zei me niets.


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> Tot mijn spijt weet ik ook niet wat "weeral" betekent. Ik ken het woord niet. Wel ken ik "alweer". Wordt dat misschien bedoeld?


Dit is wel echt grappig. ....


----------



## bibibiben

_Weeral_ is inderdaad onbekend in Nederland. Van Dale geeft dit woord het stempel "Belgisch Nederlands", maar voegt toe dat het "niet algemeen" is. Kennelijk is het ook in Vlaanderen niet algemeen gebruikt?


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> _Weeral_ is inderdaad onbekend in Nederland. Van Dale geeft dit woord het stempel "Belgisch Nederlands", maar voegt toe dat het "niet algemeen" is. Kennelijk is het ook in Vlaanderen niet algemeen gebruikt?


Kennelijk luistert van Dale niet zo erg goed.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> _Weeral_ is inderdaad onbekend in Nederland. Van Dale geeft dit woord het stempel "Belgisch Nederlands", maar voegt toe dat het "niet algemeen" is. Kennelijk is het ook in Vlaanderen niet algemeen gebruikt?



Toch wel. Vlaams, Brabants en Limburgs, de drie regiolecten, gebruiken het. Vandaar Peterdgs opmerking dat Van Dale blijkbaar niet goed luistert.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _Weeral_ is inderdaad onbekend in Nederland. Van Dale geeft dit woord het stempel "Belgisch Nederlands", maar voegt toe dat het "niet algemeen" is. Kennelijk is het ook in Vlaanderen niet algemeen gebruikt?


Zelfs in het West-Vlaams algemeen gebruikt. Hoewel wij zeggen "weerOl" in plaats van weeral. 't Is weerol van dadde.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Zelfs in het West-Vlaams algemeen gebruikt. Hoewel wij zeggen "weerOl" in plaats van weeral. 't Is weerol van dadde.


Ook in het Oost-Vlaams en Brabants.


----------



## eno2

Ik stel voor om beide woorden, alweer en weeral, niet meer te gebruiken, en ons tevreden en akkoord te stellen over de grenzen heen met "weer". Of maak ik het alweer te bont?


----------



## eno2

OK OK weeral en alweer hebben een supplementaire lading van irritatie die weer niet meedraagt. Behouden dus.


----------



## matakoweg

De betekenis van "alweer" leidt soms tot discussies. 
zie http://taalprof.blogspot.nl/2014/01/niet-alweer.html
heeft "weeral" precies dezelfde betekenis of is er toch verschil?


----------



## YellowOnline

matakoweg said:


> De betekenis van "alweer" leidt soms tot discussies.
> zie http://taalprof.blogspot.nl/2014/01/niet-alweer.html
> heeft "weeral" precies dezelfde betekenis of is er toch verschil?



Alweer en weeral zijn identiek hetzelfde.


----------

